# Prometheus Trailer!



## rockclock (Dec 8, 2011)

Finaly the Prometheus trailer is here!.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kr3yPoPAANA[/YOUTUBE]


Looks really good it has the classic charm of Alien.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

Negged. Obvious fake is obvious.


----------



## rockclock (Dec 8, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Negged. Obvious fake is obvious.



Hey it's not fake this trailer was released today!.

It's the real TRAILER!.


----------



## Kabukicho (Dec 8, 2011)

Not cool. 

Delete this crap


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 8, 2011)

Your Trolling Skill is weak but mine is Greater... Its a spliced trailer of shots from an Alien film with shots from Pandorum.

And another thing: *Ridley Scott's Prometheus Trailer is 2:30 *seconds long


----------



## rockclock (Dec 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Your Trolling Skill is weak but mine is Greater... Its a spliced trailer of shots from an Alien film with shots from Pandorum.
> 
> And another thing: *Ridley Scott's Prometheus Trailer is 2:30 *seconds long



That Prometheus Trailer does not have shots from Alien or Pandorum.

I watched that trailer guess what your just making that up it's not fanmade, according to Ridley Scott this is the real trailer released today.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 8, 2011)

Last time I checked Dennis Quade was not in Prometheus


----------



## rockclock (Dec 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Last time I checked Dennis Quade was not in Prometheus



Here are websites comfirm that it's the real trailer.

Long but very interesting read about Big Bangs history

ed hardy for kids



These websites comfirm that trailer is real, also Ridley Scott even confirmed that is indeed the real trailer.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 8, 2011)

... Could someone lock this thread.


----------



## rockclock (Dec 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... Could someone lock this thread.



Hey I just gave you links that give you lots of info on the real trailer!.

Besides Ridley Scott confirmed that is indeed the real trailer that was released today.


----------



## Corran (Dec 8, 2011)

rockclock said:


> Here are websites comfirm that it's the real trailer.
> 
> Long but very interesting read about Big Bangs history
> 
> ...



Does Ridley Scott talk to you often?


----------



## rockclock (Dec 8, 2011)

Corran said:


> Does Ridley Scott talk to you often?



Yes I got to email him and according to what he told me that is the real trailer.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

You're not even a _good_ troll. I would get pissed off, but you don't deserve the satisfaction. It's more disappointment.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 8, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> ... Could someone lock this thread.



Could someone lock *rockclock*'s account so we don't have to deal with their ever growing retardation?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh back again with your fake trailers I see superchimp


----------



## Stunna (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh yeah, Superchimp. Case closed.


----------



## rockclock (Dec 8, 2011)

Hey I already gave you people proof I am not Trolling!

1.Click the links those give you info the trailer is indeed real.
2.I emailed Ridley Scott and he told me that is the real trailer.

I am not trolling at all!.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 9, 2011)

Shit, I could already tell that was fake just from the Alien shot before you play the video .

Come on troll, do better.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Dec 9, 2011)

lol just neg him. that's all bad trolls are good for. at least good trolls you can get some lulz out of it.


----------



## Jena (Dec 9, 2011)

HOLY SHIT ARNOLD SCHWARZENEGGER IS YOUNG AGAIN

I guess Scott found a time machine. Or built himself an actual terminator.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Dec 9, 2011)

this is bullshit.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess your parents don't give you much attention.


----------



## gumby2ms (Dec 9, 2011)

were is pearce, fasbender. iris mutherf-in elba?

If no one likes it youtube it is not the real thing. real thing is due soon so nice try but this is just another on of those fake trailers. just like the ones of batman3 and GOW 4.


----------



## HugeGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

Wow, lame captions for a "real" trailer.


----------

